# fir bark?



## AlexB (Feb 15, 2004)

Did anyone have problems with the smell from the fir bark from the petstore? They have this smell on them, and I'm wondering if this is a harm to the frogs in any way.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2004)

*nope*

I use it extensively and have had no problems at all. It does have an odor as most redwoods do but it seems to be harmless. Also, it is an ingredient listed in the Atlanta Botanical Garden mix. The smell will go away after a few weeks of being used as a substrate. 

-Bill J.


----------



## AlexB (Feb 15, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2004)

*Fir Bark*

I too use the fir bark. I use it in all of my froglet, juvenile frog shoeboxes and penpail containers. It holds moisture very well and most pothos or other plant cuttings easily root into it. A little can go a long way. I think that my small frogs are less stressed on it (natural coloring) than on the stark white of paper towels. If you do need to collect fecals from new frogs paper towels are best. Fir bark can also be disinfected with a mild bleach solution, rinsed, dried and then reused.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2004)

*Fir bark*

Fir bark does carry an odor, but it will not harm your frogs, I have used this as 100% substrate and I now use it with a mixture of potting soil, peat moss, sphagnum moss and a little sand mixed up and I can plant anything, including bromeliads right into it.. the fir bark gives little air pockets to keep the roots from getting saturated in a normal planting soil. Peter Keane, Curator of Reptiles, JungleWorld


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2004)

*Fir bark*

Oh one other note you can soak the bark chips in water for a day or two with a couple of water changes and the odor should go away at leat most if not part.. Peter Keane, Curator of Reptiles, JungleWorld


----------

